# More Golf



## TexPhoto (Mar 29, 2017)

I was able to shoot the Puerto Rico Open for the 2nd time this year. This year i went back with better equipment and the cool resolve of an experienced pro. And immediately encountered tons of problems. Rain, heavy expensive equipment, more rain, power outages, distant muddy parking, a very grumpy photo editor... It was a whole lot of fun.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 29, 2017)

SE9A9170_1_2h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice series, TexPhoto.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 29, 2017)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks! 



Click said:


> Very nice series, TexPhoto.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Tex. 
Nice series, a couple of stand out shots for me are the one with the sand flying, the child on dads shoulders (is that you reflected in the glasses)  and the one below, I bet it took him ages to put that divet back together and stomp it down! ;D 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> I was able to shoot the Puerto Rico Open for the 2nd time this year. This year i went back with better equipment and the cool resolve of an experienced pro. And immediately encountered tons of problems. Rain, heavy expensive equipment, more rain, power outages, distant muddy parking, a very grumpy photo editor... It was a whole lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

